# Comet Goldfish



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

OK. I have heard several varying informations on the size that Comet Goldfish go to. So I tried to research it online, and it only made me more confused. This is what the website said:

"_The Comet Goldfish is a bit smaller than the Common Goldfish, but even so, the environment it is kept in is a determining factor on whether your pet grows to its full potential size or is somewhat smaller. In an average 10 gallon tank, if well cared for and not crowded, they can grow up to about 4 inches (10 cm), while in a larger uncrowded tank they can grow larger generally reaching about 7 or 8 inches (17.78 - 20.32 cm). If kept in a spacious pond they can reach over 12 inches (30+ cm)_"

I have a 20g that is soon to have only 2 comet goldfish in it. According to this information, they should be fine, right?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Fine is a relative term. My little sister had a few "feeder" goldfish in a 29 gallon tank and when they reached 8" in 2 years, she took them to a friend's pond. I don't agree with that website. I think its more likely that they get to 4" and then die in a 10 gallon tank because a fish that size makes too much waste for the little filter. I've seen pictures of goldfish that got to 14" in a 30 gallon tank because the owner took them really good care of them. 

In your place, I would start looking for new homes for the fish when they get to 5" to get rid of them before they get to 6". Its really stupid to sell a pond fish to people with small aquariums. But fish that live in ponds and produce 10,000 babies at once are the cheapest to produce. 

If your store has a return period (some of the chains do), I would advice you to trade them for a smaller relative such as gold barbs.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

ok, thanks


----------

